
Show HN: I made a Chrome Extension that blocks your social activity - sgoran
https://try.socialdetox.app/2
======
sgoran
Hi all, I and my colleagues are testing the various product and primary goals
Are to provide real value with a Browser extension.

What we notice and what is obvious today is how much just social media 1\.
distracts you, 2\. takes your focus 3\. fill our heads with a ton of
disinformation among others

and it just impacts our lives in a way I think we can't imagine yet.

This extension will monitor where you navigate on social sites primary but you
can add other sites. You can limit your daily time on any site. When the time
is out, we just put an overlay over that sites with the notice that you spend
too much there. You can close it if you want.

We find that it just works for us.

We would love to hear your feedback.

If we find that there are people there that share our thoughts and like the
app, we will continue to develop it according to community feedback.

Goran

------
skilled
your _

